# Ferret, pregnancy??



## kerz (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi
I acquired a young Jill today she was born on the 6th of may, I asked this because I noticed a swollen belly and red Nips...
So what I'm wondering is..well s it possible that my new Jill, dink is pregnant or in season or something else.
Kerri
I'm about to go search ferret illness before calling a vet.


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

kerz said:


> Hi
> I acquired a young Jill today she was born on the 6th of may, I asked this because I noticed a swollen belly and red Nips...
> So what I'm wondering is..well s it possible that my new Jill, dink is pregnant or in season or something else.
> Kerri
> I'm about to go search ferret illness before calling a vet.


It is impossible (if she was born on the 6th may) that she is pregnant or in season, as jills don't reach sexual maturity until they are 6 months old. I would carry on with your plan to call the vet because I'm clueless as to what else it could be. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## kerz (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, exactly what I thought, impossible!! Vets it is!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are you sure dink is a kit? you cant really see kit nipples


----------



## cheeky chick (Aug 17, 2011)

i was just going to say you cant see them and i have looked and my kit's are 10 weeks


----------

